# CodeGuru Technical FAQs > Visual Basic .NET FAQs >  VB.NET & API Index

## HanneSThEGreaT

VB.NET API FAQ's 

*General*
 How Do I Use The API in VB.NET

*Specific APIs*
 GetTitleBarInfoGetMenuItemInfo SetMenuItemInfoTrackMenuPopupExGetKeyboardState SetKeyboardStateAttachThreadInputGetQueueStatusWaitForInputIdleCreateWindowEx DestroyWindowSHAppBarMessageDrawCaption DrawEdge DrawFocusRect DrawFrameControl DrawText FindWindowExSetParentRedrawWindowGetSystemMetrics

----------

